# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Op zoek naar een goede orthopeed

## Hazenbom

Wie kan mij helpen aan een goede orthopeed/ziekenhuis voor het plaatsen van een heupprothese in een omstreek van 50 km van Helden-Panningen
Ik ben 39 jaar. Ik heb ook nog een ziekte in de heup die chondromatose heet en dat maakt het een en ander iets gecompliceerder.

groeten,

Marion Hazenbosch

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marion,

Jammer dat er nog niemand gereageerd heeft...
Heeft je huisarts of behandelaar je geen advies gegeven over waar je het beste een heupprothese in de buurt kan doen of misschien dat je dat na kan vragen bij je zorgverzekeraar? 
Ik heb even gegoogled en kwam op www.independer.nl, daar kan je ziekenhuizen vergelijken op wachttijd, wat vind de patient, hoe is het beoordeeld door de huisarts ed. Je kan zoeken op basis van behandeling of specialisme.
Als je zoekt op heupprothese met postcode 5981 AT (dat is de postcode van de bioscoop in jou woonplaats) dan schijnt VieCuri MC te Venlo het dichtsbijzijnd te zijn maar die heeft een 6.7 gekregen van patienten. Als ik kijk op een straal van 50km dan komt het Catharina Ziekenhuis in Eindhoven met een 7.6 op alle ronten het beste uit de bus...
Nou hopelijk kan je wat met de informatie... 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## CompuAddict

Ik heb zeer goede ervaring met de st. Maartenkliniek in Nijmegen, zeer specialistisch op het gebied van beweging en reuma.
Behoord tot een van de 15 beste ter wereld en werkt samen met uni Leuven.
Groet CompuAddict.

----------


## ikke64

Hier sluit ik me bij aan. Ook hun eerste hulp is geweldig. Ik ben verzorger van een dames team. En met alle blessures ga ik daar naar toe. En ze hebben het nog nooit mis gehad.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hazenbom

Dat is toevallig !! Ik heb inderdaad voor deze kliniek gekozen en ben daar op een spoedlijst geplaatst. Inmiddels ben ik op 5 februari jl. geopereerd en alles is supergoed verlopen. Ik heb alleen nog ongeveer 3 kwart jaar fysiotherapie nodig omdat ik nu spieren wil gaan gebruiken die ik al 15 jaar niet meer heb kunnen gebruiken.

Bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Hazenbom,

Ik wens je erg veel succes de komende maanden. Maar als de operatie geslaagt is komt die spieropbouw van zelf. Nou ja, met hard werken, maar je hebt het nu zelf in de hand en dat is wel net zo prettig.

Sterkte Ikke

----------

